# CPR on the show ER



## Glorified (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone else see how they do compressions and provide ventilations via BVM? LOL, The compression rate is like 30 a minute, and you can imagine the way they do the bvm.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 9, 2007)

Kind of the same idea with dropping an ET tube; I think I've seen one instance where the 'scope was held in the left hand. "House" is a particularly good source for the right-handed intubation technique. Drives the wife nuts when we're watching it, cause she knows I'm going to end up laughing at a critical moment.  Apparently, the ginormous New Jersey hospital doesn't have any RT's on staff, cause the young docs seem to always end up doing it themselves.  Good help is *so* hard to find these days...


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 9, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> technique. Drives the wife nuts when we're watching it, cause she knows I'm going to end up laughing at a critical moment.



Speaking as an EMT myself and someone married for 20+ years to a Paramedic.... your wife watches medical shows with you in the room???????


----------



## firecoins (Mar 9, 2007)

I remember when ER came on originally.  I never see anyone yelling during a code in the ER or on an ambulance.  Its either very calm and professional or out of shape with EMT's or Medics gasping for air themselves.  

And no music goes on during our codes.  Whats the deal with that? I want the cool soundtrack.


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea I can hear it now, in the back of the squad, in a code, " And another one gone, and another one gone, Another one bites the dust"


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 9, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> your wife watches medical shows with you in the room???????


 
Actually, we met in the back of an ambulance, back when we were both advisors to a Medical Explorer Post (608, Pontiac, Mich) waaay back in the late 70's!  She had to quit doing the ambulance stuff due to a bad back, but still likes to laugh at me.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Mar 9, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> Actually, we met in the back of an ambulance, back when we were both advisors to a Medical Explorer Post (608, Pontiac, Mich) waaay back in the late 70's!  She had to quit doing the ambulance stuff due to a bad back, but still likes to laugh at me.




WooHoo!!!!  There's still hope that I won't be single forever!!!!!!!!!!!    :beerchug:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 9, 2007)

Those T.V. shows just drive me nuts!!!!  CLEAR!!:wacko:


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 10, 2007)

Haha...nobody except my EMS friends will watch those shows with me anymore.

As for the soundtrack, I WANNA GET A CODE SOUNDTRACK TOO!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Mar 10, 2007)

i have the rescue 911 theme song on my phone, lol.....


----------



## TKO (Mar 10, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> i have the rescue 911 theme song on my phone, lol.....




My bf (also a paramedic) loathes, hates and despises Grey's Anatomy.  They butcher their patients for glory and save lives like superheroes before calling it a hard day and disappear to the pub to tie one on and reflect on their choices.  He really hates how they portrayed paramedics as ignorant cowards when they had Christina Ricci guest-star as a paramedic who fled on a bad scene, I agree that's pretty unfair, but I keep telling him it is a T.V. show and it's not about medicine, it's about the relationships.

One doctor said, "Those doctors do more in an hour than most real doctors do in a career".


----------



## EMTBandit (Mar 15, 2007)

Lol, I've been a fan of the show for awhile and it's usually the same. But hey, I guess that's why they call it television lol.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 15, 2007)

lol...even though I have some medical background, I'm still technically just a lay person, and those shows still manage to drive me nuts.  Especially when they do compressions with their elbows bent and when the patient's cheeks puff out with every rescue breath and their chest never moves......


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

The correct term for this phenomonon is "TVR" or Television Resusictation... it is the art of doing compressions without actually pressing on a chest... or thumping someone 6 times screaming "Live, damn you, Live!"


As for medical shows... I like Scrubs. Why? It is funny, and DESIGNED to be funny. ER is just plain funny.

But EMERGENCY! is coming out on DVD more and more


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 15, 2007)

I LOVE scrubs, no matter how cheesy it gets.  Ridryder's avatar rocks


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

Medic's Wife said:


> I LOVE scrubs, no matter how cheesy it gets.  Ridryder's avatar rocks


Yup!

I actually think he could probably BE Dr. Cox.... he seems to know EVERYTHING


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL! 
--------------

Hmmm.....just got an error message that my message was too short to post, so I'm just rambling now.  There, that should do it


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jon said:


> I actually think he could probably BE Dr. Cox.... he seems to know EVERYTHING



please don't feed the animals ego!


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 19, 2007)

you think thats bad, have you seen the new AHA training vids. watch the cpr with advanced airway section. the et tube is sticking out of the dead guy alomst a foot. ad this is from the people teaching this stuff to the world


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 21, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> you think thats bad, have you seen the new AHA training vids. watch the cpr with advanced airway section. the et tube is sticking out of the dead guy alomst a foot. ad this is from the people teaching this stuff to the world




Training videos..... AAARRRRGGGGHHHH...  I didn't spend years studying and developing my skills as an instructor to become a human remote control.... Press Play!:wacko:


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 21, 2007)

Speaking of training videos, I just watched my husband's heartsaver CPR/AED instructor's video with him, and I was amazed how dumbed down it was. And that is coming from a person who hasn't been through an actual first aid/CPR certification class in 11 years!


----------

